# Il Real Madrid vende Cristiano Ronaldo ad un prezzo... basso.



## admin (5 Aprile 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport Spagna, il Real Madrid si sarebbe deciso a vendere Cristiano Ronaldo al termine della stagione in corso. E la richiesta di Florentino Perez, per il cartellino del giocatore, sarebbe stranamente "bassa". Solo 60 milioni di euro. C'è da dire, comunque, che il giocatore percepisce 18 milioni di euro netti a stagione. Ronaldo, per lasciare Madrid, pretenderebbe un ingaggio ancora più alto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport Spagna, il Real Madrid si sarebbe deciso a vendere Cristiano Ronaldo al termine della stagione in corso. E la richiesta di Florentino Perez, per il cartellino del giocatore, sarebbe stranamente "bassa". Solo 60 milioni di euro. C'è da dire, comunque, che il giocatore percepisce 18 milioni di euro netti a stagione. Ronaldo, per lasciare Madrid, pretenderebbe un ingaggio ancora più alto.



60 milioni è regalato..un prezzo completamente fuori dal mercato attuale..è vero che ha 31 anni e il contratto in scadenza 2018 però mi pare davvero un prezzo assurdo per un giocatore che è ancora a livelli mostruosi...

Per quella cifra penso il PSG un pensierino ce lo faccia e anche mezza Premier...


----------



## Aragorn (5 Aprile 2016)

Abbandonare la Liga e il Real a soli 31 anni, visto che parliamo del secondo giocatore più forte al mondo, per andare a vivacchiare in Francia sarebbe un vero segno di resa. Se proprio deve lasciare Madrid torni a Manchester.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Aprile 2016)

Una società ambiziosa e senza limiti di spesa questa estate potrebbe comporre la coppia CR7-Ibra. 

Roba da playstation.


----------



## Torros (5 Aprile 2016)

E' in calo netto quest'anno ha segnato solo contro il Barca tra le big. Non fa più la differenza ed ha quasi 32 anni.. Non è come Ibra che basa il suo gioco molto sulla tecnica, Cr7 si basa molto sul fisico. Non salta più l'uomo, tanti gol ma spesso quando non serve e al Real quei suoi gol sono stati decisivi solo per vincere uno scudetto in 7 anni. Cifra giusta per me..


----------



## Torros (5 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Una società ambiziosa e senza limiti di spesa questa estate potrebbe comporre la coppia CR7-Ibra.
> 
> Roba da playstation.



non possono giocare insieme, Cr7 non è più un ala..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2016)

Non credo lascia Madrid adesso...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> non possono giocare insieme, Cr7 non è più un ala..



ibra punta e Cr7 dietro, ma come non possono giocare, assieme, farebbero quello che vogliono


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> E' in calo netto quest'anno ha segnato solo contro il Barca tra le big. Non fa più la differenza ed ha quasi 32 anni.. Non è come Ibra che basa il suo gioco molto sulla tecnica, Cr7 si basa molto sul fisico. Non salta più l'uomo, tanti gol ma spesso quando non serve e al Real quei suoi gol sono stati decisivi solo per vincere uno scudetto in 7 anni. Cifra giusta per me..



si fa schifo, il prezzo giusto è 60 mila euro, la champions non l'ha vinta col real, forse stavo solo sognando quel giorno..


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport Spagna, il Real Madrid si sarebbe deciso a vendere Cristiano Ronaldo al termine della stagione in corso. E la richiesta di Florentino Perez, per il cartellino del giocatore, sarebbe stranamente "bassa". Solo 60 milioni di euro. C'è da dire, comunque, che il giocatore percepisce 18 milioni di euro netti a stagione. Ronaldo, per lasciare Madrid, pretenderebbe un ingaggio ancora più alto.



Considerando che abbiamo preso Ibra a 24... potevano fare peggio


----------



## alcyppa (5 Aprile 2016)

C. Ronaldo = Bertolacci x 3


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> C. Ronaldo = Bertolacci x 3



lo stipendio, è bertolacci per 10 però ahaha...bertolacci 2 milioni prende ragazzi, 2 milioni mentre io in confronto sono CR7, che roba vergognosa


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (5 Aprile 2016)

60 milioni e un triennale da 25 netti.. significano un investimento da 250 milioni per soli tre anni (considerando la fiscalità francese per i milionari).

Non mi pare che qualcuno stia facendo sconti.
Ha pur sempre 32 anni.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo stipendio, è bertolacci per 10 però ahaha...bertolacci 2 milioni prende ragazzi, 2 milioni mentre io in confronto sono CR7, che roba vergognosa



Eh ma non conti il marketing e merchandising 

(2 milioni a Bertolacci) x 3 ≈ (20 milioni a C.Ronaldo) - (introiti derivanti suo acquisto)


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Eh ma non conti il marketing e merchandising
> 
> (2 milioni a Bertolacci) x 3 ≈ (20 milioni a C.Ronaldo) - (introiti derivanti suo acquisto)



infatti, cambierebbe il mondo, gia solo con la pubblicità, stadio pieno, magliette vendute ecc ecc


----------



## TheZio (5 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> non possono giocare insieme, Cr7 non è più un ala..



Ancelotti direbbe: "tu comprameli poi penso io a schierarli..."


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2016)

Se lo cedono sono dei pazzi. Se poi lui se ne vuole andare allora il discorso cambia.


----------



## Black (6 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport Spagna, il Real Madrid si sarebbe deciso a vendere Cristiano Ronaldo al termine della stagione in corso. E la richiesta di Florentino Perez, per il cartellino del giocatore, sarebbe stranamente "bassa". Solo 60 milioni di euro. C'è da dire, comunque, che il giocatore percepisce 18 milioni di euro netti a stagione. Ronaldo, per lasciare Madrid, pretenderebbe un ingaggio ancora più alto.



allora è già nostro...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2016)

Per assurdo 20 milioni l' anno per CR7 non sono nemmeno una follia, uno cosi, che è tanto forte quanto personaggio penso che te ne porti almeno 10-15 all' anno tra sponsor ecc...


----------



## juventino (6 Aprile 2016)

Ma si è bevuto il cervello Perez? Comunque occhio allo United, credo più ad un suo ritorno in Premier piuttosto che al PSG.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per assurdo 20 milioni l' anno per CR7 non sono nemmeno una follia, uno cosi, che è tanto forte quanto personaggio penso che te ne porti almeno 10-15 all' anno tra sponsor ecc...



concordo


----------

